# Sticky  AT is not a dating service.



## Bellows1

I would add, if anyone is receiving Pager or Private messages that are inappropriate, please PM an Admin. or any Moderator you feel comfortable with.

AT should be a safe enjoyable place for everyone.

Mr. Bill


----------



## nutellaontoast

This new rule is a very good one. It makes me want to ask the admins out on a date. I'm afraid if I do, though, they'd report me to the admins.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Reporting you would be the least of your problems... sir... :lol: :zip:

Sorry Gluey, need this one to stay on topic.  Mr. Bill


----------

